# Rocky Bayou bridge



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Took the old leaky jon boat out to the Rocky Bayou bridge this afternoon with twosome live shrimp. limited out on mangrove snapper the biggest was around twelve inches. I also caught one, nineteen inch sheephead. I lost a nice fish due to the eagle claw hook I was using. It was bent during the fight. I broke one of the hooks trying to get it out of a snappers mouth. I think I will go get some owners. Water was dirty and choppy.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you had a good outing. Rocky Bayou as in Niceville?


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

whats the state park like there....been wanting to go camping there.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got out and had fun and got some Fish!!! thanks for the Post!!!


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

> *fisherick (12/24/2009)*whats the state park like there....been wanting to go camping there.


State park is wonderful. Camp there all the time (RV)& have friends that live in Charlotte and they say that had as soon camp at Fred Gannon as anywhere.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Rocky Creek Rider (12/23/2009)*Took the old leaky jon boat out to the Rocky Bayou bridge this afternoon with twosome live shrimp. limited out on mangrove snapper the biggest was around twelve inches. I also caught one, nineteen inch sheephead. I lost a nice fish due to the eagle claw hook I was using. It was bent during the fight. I broke one of the hooks trying to get it out of a snappers mouth. I think I will go get some owners. Water was dirty and choppy.


dont waste your money on owners, ive had em bend straight with flounder, black snapper, redfish, and just about every other inshore fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report.

As far as hooks go, the model is more important than the brand. Owners are a good choice for sheepshead and snapper as long as you get the right ones. Heres whatI like touse this time of year with hook destroying sheepshead taken into consideration:

Mustad 9174- short shanked, heavy wire, bronze. You can also get this in a black nickel finish, it is the 9175BLN

Owner Gorilla lite-Pretty much the same as above but a lot sharper


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you sir, I am going to Bass Pro today I will definetly check those out. Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

> *Rocky Creek Rider (12/28/2009)*Thank you sir, I am going to Bass Pro today I will definetly check those out. Any other suggestions would be great.


Get a pack of Gamikatsu HDLive-Bait hooks. You will never bend or break one of these hooks.

I use the short shank for monster carp. They are also available in circle and ring-eyed style in HD (heavy duty). They are extremely sharp and strong.

http://tinyurl.com/yzg2ewn(link to Gamikatsu page at Cabelas)


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for that post.My sister is moving here from Georgia with her 11 year old son andhusband. They love to fish and will be working at Eglin. Glad you had a good day. Happy New Year to all on the Forum.

forum


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job.



I've done well with Gamakatsu's circle hooks.



Alex


----------

